# new fishes



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey,

i just picked up these fishes, i did not measured them yet so don't ask







:


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

The bottom one is a different looking fish...nice though!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Beautiful Pick-ups


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! Very nice


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

those are awesome!!! i know nothing about the second one, but it is a nice looking fish!!!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

great fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice.... You sure found some rare ones.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

if u dont mind...how much was that geryi and where did u find it????


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

the strio looks crazy. nice geryi too. awesome pick up!!! i'd snatch both of them up real quick too.







more pics of the strio!!!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

like the design on the strio!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

WOW


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thnx guys,

They are both very active ! The geryi already ate 3 goldfishes .. but the strio is a little stressed yet but i have good hope for it


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> if u dont mind...how much was that geryi and where did u find it????
> [snapback]1034661[/snapback]​


i found it at 
 
and what i payed for it is not important i guess ?:rasp:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very impressive fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pick up. Fortunately the more exclusive piranha species are getting more and more available in The Netherlands.

Again great piranha's and hope to see some more pics in the future


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet Geryi and Stiolatus (however u spell it) Frans!!!
Now since you have piranha-import.nl you can go and get some more piranhas! other than reds


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pick-up


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Frans do you know where that prystobricon is coming from ? Cause it looks more like a maculippinis to me (recorded from Venezuela), a very rarely seen piranha (even more than striolatus)









Very nice shipment









Adrien


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice rare fish you got there


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

french toast said:


> Frans do you know where that prystobricon is coming from ? Cause it looks more like a maculippinis to me (recorded from Venezuela), a very rarely seen piranha (even more than striolatus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx but i don't know where it is collected


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

killarbee said:


> french toast said:
> 
> 
> > Frans do you know where that prystobricon is coming from ? Cause it looks more like a maculippinis to me (recorded from Venezuela), a very rarely seen piranha (even more than striolatus) :nod:
> ...


I just heard it came in with some elongs


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

french toast said:


> Frans do you know where that prystobricon is coming from ? Cause it looks more like a maculippinis to me (recorded from Venezuela), a very rarely seen piranha (even more than striolatus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was gonna say that myself. The spotting pattern is very much like the maculipinnis.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

HERE is a pic of a live maculipinis so you can compare









Adrien


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

it is a maculipinis


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

traumatic said:


> french toast said:
> 
> 
> > Frans do you know where that prystobricon is coming from ? Cause it looks more like a maculippinis to me (recorded from Venezuela), a very rarely seen piranha (even more than striolatus) :nod:
> ...





french toast said:


> HERE is a pic of a live maculipinis so you can compare
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jeddy hao said:


> it is a maculipinis
> [snapback]1041894[/snapback]​


well i asked Frank and he says it's a striolatus











> _"That fish photo has none of the maculippinis traits on the body or the fins which are marbled on both characteristics."_


----------

